# Working from home today. Might as well smoke some Almonds



## jared johnson (Jan 19, 2012)

I just threw together a couple different kinds. One is spicey and the other sweet with honey and sugar. I will try to post some pictures later. 

spicey 

butter

worchester 

Franks Red Hot

garlic powder

fresh crushed black pepper

mixed it all together stirred in the almonds then added chili powder at the end

sweet

butter 

sugar

brown sugar

honey

a dash of vinilla 

mixed it all together and added the almonds

put them in the MES30 at 160. I will add smoke (maple) after 30 minutes.


----------



## alblancher (Jan 19, 2012)

Sound pretty good   looking forward to some Qview!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 19, 2012)

Great start! We love smoked almonds around here!


----------



## jared johnson (Jan 19, 2012)

Well they turned out very tasty


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 19, 2012)

Very nice - great color


----------



## alelover (Jan 20, 2012)

Those look real good.


----------



## jno51 (Jan 20, 2012)

Looken good.


----------



## bobthesmoker (Jan 20, 2012)

Looks good.  How long did you smoke them?


----------

